# P's and live plants...how do you guys do it???



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

I bought some plants 3 weeks ago, some amazon swords and some other kind that I don't know the name, they're very long. Anyways, those last ones have been torn to shreds and only a few remain, the amazon swords have taken some punishment as well but they're in better shape.
My question is, how do you guys keep plants and P's together in the same tank? do you just replace the plants that they destroy every month or so? or perhaps it's only my P's that don't like them?


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

You have to get hardy plants. I recommend anubias plants. Short of setting them on fire, these guys just won't die.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

i just added some large anacharis and a couple unknown vals a couple days ago. the vals have been uprooted from p activity a couple times, but they're still doing alright. the anacharis serve as shelter for them. they don't really mess with it.


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

SLANTED said:


> You have to get hardy plants. I recommend anubias plants. Short of setting them on fire, these guys just won't die.


 Do you have pics of those anubias?


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

anubias

go to aquaticplantdepot.com to order these, cheaper.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Another tip that worked in my tank (110g planted) is that i have avoid to put any plants in their chilin place....Try it...and yes anubias are good to start.You can attach them on wood or rocks with some line...


----------

